# Campsite at Lake Garda



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a campsite on the shores of Lake Garda please, our main points would be


On the shores as we have a kayak 

Ok for larger motorhomes 

Gas barbi allowed ( I have seen them where you're not allowed to use them )

Flat easy cycling if possible 

Within walking distance of a village/town

Allows tents as we are going with our friends who will be camping

Not as geared up for kids, we are 4 over 45 year olds and our kids have left home so don't really want to be on a campsite that will appeal more to teenagers etc etc

Good toilet and shower facilities 

I know a lot of the pitches are small around Lake Garda but a campsite where you're not practically sat on top of one another cos they cram you in so much!

We are going last week August, do we need to book or just turn up?

Any help appreciated thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

if russell (Rapide561) doesn't reply, send him a PM, he's there quite often and knows most of the sites.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We stayed at camping butterfly about three years ago and it was excellent. Acai accepted and right on shore of lake. Plenty of restaurants within walking distance.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Look for a recent thread on much the same lines as your request.

Quite a few suggestions in it.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

We stayed here a few years ago http://www.davidklyne.co.uk/camping_bella_italia.htm We had a caravan then but the pitches seemed pretty good size to us. It can be a very busy site which might not suit all but it would meet most of your requirements.

David


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Russell's here!

Bearing in mind a large van......we checked into Bella Italia and left in disgust without staying. Sloping pitches, pirches under trees, very dusty and, well, we didn't stay.

Butterfly - if you get a large pitch, you're laughing.

I've no idea about barbecues as we never use one.

Our favourite site is Camping Cappuccini - flat cycle path towards town and elsewhere. Lidl, Simply (Auchan) nearby. Buses to Verona 100 yards away. Trains from the town centre to Milan and Venice. Also, for a quiet going on, Camping il Faro.

Camping Cappuccini review

Other Lake Garda sites.

Russ


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

A site we used previously was Ideal Pieve,right on the lake.Nice basic site with a shop and restaurant beside it,quiet and not commercial,just depends when you are going.Don't think it opens until June.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Shell181 said:


> Can anyone recommend a campsite on the shores of Lake Garda please, our main points would be
> 
> On the shores as we have a kayak
> 
> ...


I had the ideal campsite in mind until I read the last bit about not being too geared up for kids!

We have stayed several times at Spiaggia Doro at Lazise and have loved it every time. I have to admit that it is fairly busy at peak times but with the pool area at the top of the site and lake beach at the bottom it is easy to get away from most of the noisy bits. We have never had a problem at night with noise.

The beach is ideal for canoeing and we have taken both our Canadian and singles there and launching couldn't be easier.

It is a lovely stroll into Lazise in the evenings and there are plenty of restaurants to choose from.

This site would tick most of your boxes but perhaps not the noise one :?:

There is a small Municipal site in Lazise which has just toilet and showers but no beach access, but might be a bit quieter.

Many of the sites don't let you book, and you just turn up and generally there is always a pitch somewhere.

Be prepared to pay top money for the sites around Lake Garda, but it is just a beautiful area.

I hope wherever you go you have a great time.

Mark


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

The municipal at Lake Garda is very and right next to town lake etc very suitable for adults.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

bigtree said:


> A site we used previously was Ideal Pieve,right on the lake.Nice basic site with a shop and restaurant beside it,quiet and not commercial,just depends when you are going.Don't think it opens until June.


I really want to stay there but everytime we have been, it is closed. Lovely location and due to being "basic" compared to some, people tend not to go. The sites next door on the Lake, ie Rio Feriengluck and others are packed to the rafters.

Russ


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

It' a really old German that owns it but he has Italians working for him,managed to get them down to 18€ a night last year but stayed put at Baiai Verde.


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks for all the replies so far, I'm looking at each suggestion


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

I've sent my short list to our friends who we are going with, thanks to everyone for taking the time to reply x


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

This is the short list I've got it down to with the campsites that appeal to me, I've sent it to our friends who are going with us to get their input, if anyone wants to add anything extra about any of the campsites or lakes please feel free.........

Camping Cappuccini, Peschiera del Garda, Not in the Acsi book

Camping Zocco, Manerba del Garda - In 'the best campsites in Italy 2010 edition book that we have and also in Acsi book no. 2557

Fontanelle, Moniga del Garda - in Acsi book no. 2558

Piantelle, Moniga del Garda - in Acsi book no. 2559 

Campsite Covelo, Lake Iseo - in Acsi book no. 2521

Camping Conca d'Oro , Lake Maggiore in the 'best campsites' book and in the Acsi no. 2491.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

How about splitting your stay?

So first week at Camping Cappuccini - so you are at the busy end of the lake, near the buses and trains to explore Verona, Mantova, even Milan and Venice. Don't forget to book your seats in advance for long distance services - two seats for the price of one on Saturdays - easy to book on line - www.trenitalia.com

Here is our review of Camping Cappuccini

Moniga del Garda is a lot quieter, with just a couple of boat services per day and a bus service to Desenzano, Riva and Brescia.

Camping Piantelle is very nice - again - our review is here. 

I've pre booked Cappuccini for two weeks in September, same pitch as per the photo.....

russ


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Russ

We've heard back from our friends and yes it looks like we are going to split it, a week at Lake Maggiore and a week at a Lake Iseo, as they are tent campers and we have a car I think we may have day visits to Lake Garda and Lake Orta,


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Russell

A few years ago when we were next door we went to have a look at Camping Cappuccini which was empty by comparison. I have to say I found the people of reception pretty off hand when I asked if I could look around and insist that I left some sort of identity with them!!! This did not encourage me to want to stay despite it being a lot quieter and I in some ways would have suited us better.

David


----------



## DavyCrocket (May 10, 2005)

*Lake Garda Campsite*

We have stopped twice at Camping Serenella - a great lakeside campsite - a steady 10 minute walk to Bardolino and Garda.Good facilities and fantastic swimming pool.Pitches do vary but we had people with RVs and tag axles - no problems- but could be busy in July/August .They also take ACSI Out of main season. I would not stay anywhere else!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cappuccini*

Interesting comment re Cappuccini as I looked around a couple of years ago. I recall leaving my CCC membership card as ID.

The German lady on reception appears abrupt but I don't think she is so. The Italian girls are lovely and the owner is a pleasant gent too.

I never pre book a site, let alone a specific pitch, but I've booked that lake view for September!

The site is quieter than many as it is not ACSI.

Russ


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Was there during the height of summer a couple of years ago and just found it too hectic. Roll on the kids doing their own thing and being able to park lake side one September soon. Looks idyllic.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

You may wish to avoid Camping San Francesco on Lake Garda.


Camping Covelo on Lake Iseo is one of our laid back favourites, and extremely good value.


----------

